
Super-rich jet off to disaster bunkers amid coronavirus outbreak - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/11/disease-dodging-worried-wealthy-jet-off-to-disaster-bunkers
======
bjonnh
Who would have expected them to help the world in any way? First they profit
from it, then run away and will be back to reap benefits...

